# Cụm máy nén lạnh kobelco nhật nhập khẩu Thịnh Vượng Group



## quanlykip (11 Tháng năm 2021)

Thuộc loại Cụm máy nén giải nhiệt nước, sử dụng Gas R404A, R22 hoặc Nh3, với máy nén kiểu trục vít 1 cấp hoặc máy nén trục vít 2 cấp,  tích hợp biến tần giúp tiết kiệm điện năng rất lớn. Ở thời điểm tải đạt 50% máy sẽ giúp tiết kiệm điện năng lên đến 35% so với các dòng máy các loại máy nén lạnh khác cùng loại.

Tại Việt Nam, *cụm máy nén kho lạnh Kobelco* sử dụng đều là máy nén lạnh Nhật đã qua sử dụng. Được nhập nguyên cụm từ Nhật Bản. Về chất lượng máy nén tùy thuộc vào đơn vị nhập và kỹ thuật xử lý cân chỉnh lại.

Trong đó máy nén trục vít 2 cấp giải nhiệt nước với thương hiệu là IZa,  dòng này gas R22, R404a.  Sử dụng biến tần IP54, động cơ IP55, chuyên dụng trong sử dụng nước môi trường nước và bụi. Tích hợp bộ điều khiển thông minh IZ monitor với tính năng điều khiển tự động hoàn toàn, bản sao y, giám sát quá trình hoạt động, nguyên nhân xẩy ra sự cố…. Máy nén lạnh Kobelco cũ có thể khởi động ngay mà không cần có sự khởi động nóng. Sử dụng bộ giảm thanh, tiêu âm giảm tiếng ồn giúp máy nén chạy êm trong quá trình vận hành.

Bên cạnh đó còn dòng máy nén lạnh IZN ít được sử dụng. Chuyên dùng cho môi chất Nh3 (R717), môi chất lạnh này có mùi rất hôi, ảnh hưởng đến môi trường.

*Cụm máy nén kho lạnh 2 cấp Kobelco* công suất lớn tại Việt Nam đa phần là máy đã qua sử dụng. Sản phẩm trôi nổi nhiều trên thị trường. Tại thị trường Việt Nam hầu hết các đơn vị lớn nhỏ trên thị trường đều có thể chào sản phẩm máy nén lạnh nội địa Nhật, với mức giá máy nén lạnh 2 cấp Kobelco cũ gần như là vô chừng rẻ có, đắt có, mẫu mã sơn sửa như mới. Một thị trường không rõ ràng, khách hàng cũng dường như vô định, không biết đâu là nhà thầu có năng lực, Uy tín – Chuyên nghiệp trong ngành.

Tuy nhiên đứng trên góc độ chuyên gia trong lĩnh vực chúng tôi khẳng định* cụm máy nén lạnh kobelco nhật nhập khẩu thịnh vượng group* rất tốt, chi phí đầu tư phải chăng, phương án lựa chọn tối ưu cho doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ Việt Nam.
Chi tiết tại : https:// kholanhthinhvuong.com/cum-may-nen-lanh-kobelco-nhat/
Mọi thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Kho lạnh Thịnh Vượng*
• Trụ sở chính: 187 Đường 154, Tân Phú, Quận 9, TP.HCM
• Số điện thoại: 0933 186 247
• Email: kholanhthinhvuong@gmail.com
• Website: https:// kholanhthinhvuong.com
#kholanhthinhvuong
#thinhvuonggroup
#cummaynentecumseh


----------

